# Jacob Ewe?



## SabaiFarms (Nov 3, 2013)

So I saw this picture on a local animal sanctuary website:







I sent them an email and was informed that her mate (in the picture next to her) had passed away a few months ago and she was very lonely.  She has been living there since 5/2011.  I have a soft spot for these situations so I went and picked her up on Friday.  

When I got there she was terrified and miserable  The woman at the sanctuary didn't know much about her other than that she was defective because her horns were backwards and she had 4 horns instead of 2, though two are broken off.  I didn't see any defects, just thought she was adorable.  

My Google searching brought me to Jacob sheep, which (not defectively) can have 4 horns, and I've seen a few pictures of other sheep with the 'backwards horns'.  

Do you think she is a Jacob sheep?  Also, having never owned a horned sheep, will the two broken horns not grow back since she is an adult?

Her with my bottle baby, Lambert:





Enjoying life:





Not understanding the meaning of nap time:


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes, she definitely looks like a jacob to me. It's totally normal for them to have 4 or more horns and sometimes they point the wrong way. As a breeder I don't want them to point towards the eyes like that because it could cause problems for the sheep but I'm not sure I would call it a defect.  Just not a desirable trait for breeding stock. 

The broken horns can grow back, but since she's an adult they probably won't grow very long if they grow back at all. Horn growth slows way down after they get to be 2.


----------



## SabaiFarms (Nov 3, 2013)

I've already totally fallen in love with her.  She is just a sweet heart that has become best buds with my bottle baby that's more interested in getting petted than being with a herd.  I'm so happy he finally has a friend (other than the dog).  I'm actually considering getting some more of the Jacobs now.  

I was told I'll have to file down her horns as they get closer to her eyes, so I can see how that wouldn't be a very desirable trait.  It's nice to know that it's not a defect though.  

Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 3, 2013)

They're great sheep! Very curious and personable and the horns make great handles. Low maintenance, easy keepers and hardy. I love mine!


----------



## Ruus (Nov 3, 2013)

That's so great that the poor girl finally has a home! You're her hero! 
A lot of people bad mouth horns on sheep, but I prefer my horned sheep to the polled ones. Having been butted by both varieties, I don't think the horns make much difference in bruise size, lol. Plus like Roving Jacobs said, they make great handles. It is a hassle when they grow in such a way that they have to be trimmed, though.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Nov 9, 2013)

Cute pictures! Oh, I bet she's a happy camper.

I really like the look of the Jacobs. It's just so hard to find somebody to shear a small flock of them :/


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

SabaiFarms said:


> I was told I'll have to file down her horns as they get closer to her eyes, so I can see how that wouldn't be a very desirable trait.  It's nice to know that it's not a defect though.
> 
> Thanks so much for the info!



You can use a gigli wire, it is very fast, takes only seconds. Just don't go to far and take too much off or it can bleed. We use this on our Nigerian Buck that has scurs, from a bad disbudding. His scurs are more like thick horns that grow funky, one was growing into the side of his head.
Also called de-horning wire.
http://www.caprinesupply.com/dehorning-wire-saw.html


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Is your bottle baby a black belly?
It sounds like its a good thing you got her out of the sanctuary place. Didn't sound like it was a good place for her.


----------



## n8ivetxn (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't get over that name, "Lambert!" Very clever! LOL 

He's a nice looking boy!


----------

